# الرد على " وخلقنا الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا"



## hello3 (10 أغسطس 2009)

اريد تفسير الاية " وخلقنا الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " .


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2009)

hello3 قال:


> اريد تفسير الاية " *وخلقنا* الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " .


 

*هل تقصد الآية *

التكوين 1 : 26 
وَقَالَ اللهُ *نَعْمَلُ* الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ.


----------



## hello3 (10 أغسطس 2009)

نعم اريد تفسير     لتكوين 1 : 26 
وَقَالَ اللهُ نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ


----------



## Twin (10 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ hello3*


hello3 قال:


> اريد تفسير الاية " وخلقنا الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " .


* أي تفسير تريده *
*هل التفسير الخاص بالخلق أم بالجمع أم بماذا ؟ *

*عامة لك تفسير هذه الأية شاملة **هنـــــــــــا** أيه 26 وما بعدها *

*أقرأ ونحن معك بعد ذلك إن أردت*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## hello3 (10 أغسطس 2009)

+ سلام المسيح . اشكر الرب من اجلك على اهتمامك الجاد بسؤالى والرب معكم ويجعلكم سبب لخلاص الكثيرون وارجو متابعتى فى المشاركات . سلام المسيح معكم +


----------



## Twin (10 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ hello3*


hello3 قال:


> + سلام المسيح . اشكر الرب من اجلك على اهتمامك الجاد بسؤالى والرب معكم ويجعلكم سبب لخلاص الكثيرون وارجو متابعتى فى المشاركات . سلام المسيح معكم +


 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك أخي *
*ولكن أريد تفسير سريع علي ما هو باللون الأزرق  للأفادة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## hello3 (10 أغسطس 2009)

+ سلام المسيح . اقصد بالمشاركة هى الاسئلة التى سوف اطرحها فى المنتدى والاهتمام بالاجابة عليها . اشكر الرب من اجلك والرب معاك . امين +


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2009)

hello3 قال:


> + سلام المسيح . اقصد *بالمشاركة هى الاسئلة* التى سوف اطرحها فى المنتدى والاهتمام بالاجابة عليها . اشكر الرب من اجلك والرب معاك . امين +


 

*نرجو أن يكون لكل موضوع سؤال واحد *

*لعدم التشتيت *


----------



## hello3 (10 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح . حاضر . وشكرا على الاهتمام  والرب يبارك حياتك


----------

